# Aponogeton ulvaceus flowers!



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

So an _Aponogeton ulvaceus_ bulb that I planted less than 2 weeks ago decided to go crazy on me and has just grown in at ridiculous speeds and has already started to flower for me.

BUT, the flowers look odd. It doesn't look like the reference images so I'm wondering if this is a hybrid or if the inflorescence just needs to mature a little more. What do y'all think?

One more question, does this species or are Aponogetons in general self fertile? I imagine they're also polycarpic as well.

First, the quite big now plant







Why is this image sideways? It renders correctly on my camera, PC and my Google Drive.

The initial spike growing in only 1.5 days ago








The first little peek








This afternoon, the flowers are opening and spreading


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

All it took was a night's rest and here it is looking more like the standard!








I've even got another spike snaking its way through the tank. I'm very lucky.

Note for other photographers: Y'all probably already knew this, but versions of vBulletin before 5.x.x, what powers our forum is version 3.8.8, automatically rotates our photos a quarter turn anticlockwise when it notes a change in the orientation which it gets from the digital images EXIF data. So, you can either stop holding your camera sideways or edit the metadata before submitting.

The 8 EXIF orientation values are numbered 1 to 8. There isn't just portrait or landscape.

1- 0 degrees: the correct orientation, no adjustment is required.

2- 0 degrees, mirrored: image has been flipped back-to-front.

3- 180 degrees: image is upside down.

4- 180 degrees, mirrored: image has been flipped back-to-front and is upside down.

5- 90 degrees: image has been flipped back-to-front and is on its side.

6- 90 degrees, mirrored: image is on its side.

7- 270 degrees: image has been flipped back-to-front and is on its far side.

8- 270 degrees, mirrored: image is on its far side.

...Naturally, you'll need additional software to do it, appropriate to your preferred OS.


----------

